# Club Eurostar



## Reducal (9 Mai 2008)

*Lesezeichen

Ein neuer Stern wurde geboren. Anscheinend erleben gerade in diesen Tagen einige Kontoinhaber Lastschriften in Höhe von 49,90 für einen 





> Mitgliedsbeitrag Eurostar


Hier ein Beispiel: http://www.banditforum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=925061&sid=ee668d2ae17978104652b5bcee707924#925061

Um was es sich hierbei handelt und wer dieser Club ist, wäre erst noch festzustellen. Ein Namensvetter des Club Eurostar wurde jedenfalls von Amts wegen bereits 2005 durch Innsbrucker Behörden beendet.


----------



## HUmax (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Club Eurostar*

Wen es trifft, Lastschrift dann gleich zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## colopista (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Club Eurostar*

Hallo

jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt, nicht persönlich, ich bin Betreuerin und habe schon das zweite Mal diese Abbuchung auf dem Zettel. Ist ja eine erzsauerei.
Bringt da eigentlich eine Anzeige was? Im Moment ist die abzocke ja ganz groß in kommen.
Gruß colopista:-?


----------



## W-48 (17 Mai 2008)

*AW: Club Eurostar*



> Bringt da eigentlich eine Anzeige was?



Ein Versuch wäre es Wert, aber ich habe wenig Hoffnung. 
Super ist dagegen eine Rücklastschrift. Die kostet nämlich zwischen 5 und 8 Euro - *für die*. 
Wenn das viele machen: Kein Geld, Gebühren zahlen = Unrentabel.


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Club Eurostar*



colopista schrieb:


> Bringt da eigentlich eine Anzeige was?


Aber ja doch, unbedingt! Insbesondere sollte bei Anzeigenerstattung das Konto des abbuchenden Unternehmens angegeben werden, und um den Beamten etwas auf die Sprünge zu helfen, wäre es vorteilhaft, wenn auf die Verfolgung der Kontodaten und somit dem Nutznießer hingewiesen wird, damit der dann zum Sachverhalt befragt werden kann und endlich aus seiner Anonymität gerissen wird.


----------



## Uweb (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Club Eurostar*

Hallo Zusammen,
auch uns hat der Club Eurostar mit zwei Abbuchungen erwischt.
Haben das Geld zurückbuchen lassen und sofort Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet.
Komisch ist, daß jeder Abbuchungen ohne Einzugserlaubniss tätigen kann!!
Wird von den Banken nicht überprüft.
Ich hoffe das noch viele Geschädigte Anzeige erstatten, um diesen Leuten daß Leben schwer zu machen.:wall:


----------

